# Samoa Lagoon by Claud



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

*My new project: 75 gallons Samoan Reef*

Tank: 48"x18"x21"h (DIY stand)
Sump: 30"x12"x18"h (DIY)

Drain (herbie) -1"
Return - 3/4"
Overflow - from J_T

*Equipment:* <so far>
Skimmer: Tunze 9420
Waveheads: Koralia 1150
Return pump: IP X8 (32w; 2000l/h; max: 1.8m)



Yesterday I made my sump out of a 29g tank. I am thinking to make a small refugium in the middle.



Right now I am a little concerned about the return pump. I am waiting for my Directional U-tubes, and then I will test the pump flow. However, I used this pump to empty my 75g and I was impressed by the flow, pushing over 30ft.

I will keep you up to date with my progress.

Thank you!
Claud


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the drains should be 1 1/2" in case a snail or something goes down it - you don't want the drain plugged. So, I would go 1 1/2" main drain and the same size for the emergency drain. Two 3/4" returns are great.
JMTC!
Looks great though and looking forward to following this build thread!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

liz said:


> ...you don't want the drain plugged...


No, no, don't want this . I will use a suction screen.

In the weekend I bought all my fittings and pipes

120$ worth of PVC



and *60lb* of Samoa gravel for *just 20$* (BA Scarb)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

great job looking forward to following this expecially the plumbing work ,
thanks for posting 
cheers


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

The hardest task is to drill the tank. It will be my first, and I am a little nervous. 

Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I just drilled a 20G. put plumber's putty in a ring around where you are going to drill and fill with a couple of milimeters of water. I taped the opposite side of the glass with 4 layers of painter's tape to give a little extra rigidity and to stop the glass from falling once I cut through. I went SLOW, probably took 15 minutes. Slow drill speed (100rpm) and no pressure. I found the hardest thing was starting the cut without the bit moving all over the place.

Sean.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

easiest way to drill is to have a jig for the drillbit to sit in so you don't have to worry about the bit moving all over the place. It's suggested you drill from both sides to give a clean hole but if it's thinner glass, one sided drill is going to have to do. 

come pick up the drillbit already, and you still owe me 10 bucks!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have the jig, so you have to give me the jig too, and I will owe you more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I made a jig for mine so you can pick it up when you get the bit. Or you can just bring the tank here one weekend


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Too heavy to carry around. I can pick you up with a 6 packer and we can do the job at my place. George will be here too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait....6 pack! I'm there!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

> Beer of choice:
> Steam Whistle


Sounds good?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

George, I prefer Rickards  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

It was not meant for you. Check this out http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42973


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

liz said:


> ...in case a snail or something goes down it - you don't want the drain plugged...


Today I had an idea:



I don't think I will get any snails in my drain.

Doesn't look too fancy (says my wife), but I will do the job.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

How big are the holes in the mesh?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Doesn't look too fancy (says my wife), but I will do the job.


was she saying this about the drain...or something else


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope about the drain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Today I had an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will get any snails in my drain.


I did exactly that...only I glued eggcrate to the 90. it totally works for snails however, my clown somehow made it over my overflow and I found it dead and stuck to the drain by the suction of the syphon. It was not pretty! I forgot to put my gaurd back on the overflow box after a cleaning and waterchange....


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I did exactly that...only I glued eggcrate to the 90. it totally works for snails however, my clown somehow made it over my overflow and I found it dead and stuck to the drain by the suction of the syphon. It was not pretty! I forgot to put my gaurd back on the overflow box after a cleaning and waterchange....


Accidents happen. Sorry for the little clown.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Today when I got home from work my little guy was already dry.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

make some earings for the wife


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone needs to explain to fish that Finding nemo was fiction! That doesn't really work!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Today, four of us (J_T; altcharacter; george and I), did some brainstorming and came up with this:



Too bad George's tank craked.

Of course you recognized J_T's signature on the overflow.



Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

This might be the drain so far. Very simple: 1" pipe, elbows, unions and a valve.
Still waiting for my 3/4" directional U-tube for return.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Wasted no time cleaning all that stuff up. Even the inside of the trim has been done!

Can't wait to come over when it is full of water.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

these pictures made me look fat. 

Was fun coming over and hanging out


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Claude, you been a lucky guy. First Jon makes you a perfect overflow, second, the holes came out perfect, third, the pipes aligned perfectly on the stand.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Today I did my first test. Only freshwater, and everything went smooth.

Perfect flow and those koralia 1150 are making a hell of a underwater storm.



I had a small problem with the skimmer. It was making noise from all the big bubbles, running in freshwater. I know when it will run in saltwater, the bubbles will be small and maybe less noise, but what can I do to make more silent?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

The tank is up and running for a month.
Everything goes well, but sadly I have to move and I will put it on hold for now.

   

Skimmer works fine now. Silent.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Hopefully the move goes smoothly...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope so. I am afraid of that day.
What do you think? Sell all live stock and buy new or keep everything and hope they don't die?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally, or what I would attempt if I ever had to move, would be to buy a monster Rubbermaid container and throw my livestock and some rock in there with a couple powerheads and then be free to bring the tank to the new house and set it up. Once its running good for a few days, then bring over the livestock. They'll be fine for a few days with no lights.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Finally I can post pics with my new setup.

Small cyano problem, but I am sure it will go away soon.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

awesome job man very well put togeather 
cheers 
tom


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Tom!
I am almost out of cyano. The tank is on the right track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

